# The Brothers



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

These are the results of the ash forks that The Gopher was kind enough to send to me. They came from the same tree as Joerg's beautiful Lady of the Ash.
The one on the right is the one I mailed to The Gopher today. The other one is mine. There is a small crack in his on the side that faces the target, but it's nothing, only about a 32nd-inch deep and filled with super glue and sawdust. These pics were taken indoors and aren't too good, but it's the best I can do without natural light.










There are two different grips that can be used with The Gopher's slingshot, a thumb-finger supported, or a high pinch grip. It is designed to be held withe the curl going into your hand.









High pinch:









Thumb-finger grip:









Here's mine banded up with a nice linatex bandset from Gary (Flatband). I think this is a huntable setup.

























I banded The Gopher's with some pretty fast generic exercise bands I bought a while ago, and a pouch copied from MXRed's nice design.









These are extremely husky and strong slingshots.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

thats very nice! keep em' coming!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice work bill any off cuts left? they would look nice on the PPll as scales you make a nice natural fork
and the pictures look OK to me mate


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

i love the design, i prefer the high pinch grip myself


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice!!! Those have real character!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you Perry, Simon, and Bleachbone









Hogans (Pete), do you really think so? I have some cherry and some ash. But I was thinking of micarta?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Thank you Perry, Simon, and Bleachbone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi bill a bit off them all lets go for it you are the MAN who can







a hand made mosaic scale HO BOY its looking good?


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

*Very nice!! They remind me of something im working on at the mo*







*Keep em coming dayhiker!!*


----------



## luca (Nov 1, 2010)

like the left one, very nice catapult!!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

They look very nice, great finish and perfect ergonomic. Saludos.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great looking forks DH, nice Ash.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I love them both....the one on the right is truly, in my estimation, a supreme effort. Fine work Dayhiker and I'm sure it's heightened by these being from your beloved ash.

I have "let the soul free" in the past with Gary's linatex sets, just as you have affixed to yours. Aside from the near-mystical Fastbands, Flatband's linatex was to me a real "forever" band. I ended up taking it off one of my pocket shooters when I converted it to gypsy tabs and it is on standby in my bedside table awaiting the day when and if I ever feel like going over-the-top again. He makes a truly first-rate bandset and if I were a buying man I would go to him every time for mine.

A superior effort, and as fine a pair as you're likely to see!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you everybody for your kind comments.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey Bill,
I extremely like the natural ash fork.
It looks superb, and comfy to hold, and shoot. Hmmm...just like the oak natural you sent me







(love it)
Tom


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Both are tremendous. I really like the right one,very nice shaping. I have yet to come up with I nice wide fork. When it gets warmer I will go looking.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Hey Bill,
> I extremely like the natural ash fork.
> It looks superb, and comfy to hold, and shoot. Hmmm...just like the oak natural you sent me
> 
> ...


They are both naturals, Tom. But I made a board cut out of a natural -- you can't do that the other way around!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks again everybody, I really appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> These are the results of the ash forks that The Gopher was kind enough to send to me. They came from the same tree as Joerg's beautiful Lady of the Ash.
> The one on the right is the one I mailed to The Gopher today. The other one is mine. There is a small crack in his on the side that faces the target, but it's nothing, only about a 32nd-inch deep and filled with super glue and sawdust. These pics were taken indoors and aren't too good, but it's the best I can do without natural light.
> 
> 
> ...


Those are very nice DH,

Truly beautiful naturals and I love the color contrast of the red linatex bands on your slingshot.
I'm still waiting to see a hunter out there some where post some kill pics of game taken with a linatex banded slingshot..


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well I won't be the one, Nico. Somebody over in the U.K. wants to trade for it and I think its gonna go away.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome DH, you hav got me motivated.
Philly


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Great job, Dayhiker. One of these days we will have to open a small photo gallery with all the pics of Gopher's ash forks and what they became.

Jörg


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very nice two DH, but if I had to choose one would presume thatthe Left flutes is for you lol!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you Chepo and Philly!









@Joerg, I think that would be a good idea.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Excellent! I'll be eagerly checking the mailbox for the next couple days!

I'm nearly finished with a couple of forks from this same batch as well, and yesterday i got the "natural pheonix" in the mail the joerg made, absolutly stunning!

I just love to see these ash forks being made into such beautiful pieces.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Good to hear it arrived in OK condition. Hope it will work for you! Thanks again for these wonderful forks.

Jörg


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Way to go DH, they look great once again, your carving skills keep getting better and better.

So Gopher, are you now the ash fork vendor?....or an international distribution center for that matter......keep harvesting and keep sending them around to various craftsman because your getting a great end of the deal and we all get to see the masterpieces that become of them!









That linatex looks like a good bandset, how long does that usually last for?

Keep it up Dayhiker, and take care....
- John


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

OOOOH, AAAHHH ! Some kinda cool shooters you made there bud !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Smitty!!! How the heck are ya? Good to see your smilin' face again. And thanks.









You too John.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Super Cool! Good job. Makes me want one.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

well i do have about 75 ash forks cut and in various stages of drying.

I agree, i am getting a great end fo the deal here


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice natural fork


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

got it today DH! its awesome! thanks man, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

So many forks, is there anything left of that tree...lol


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

These are some really nice looking shooters, beautifully finished.
Martin.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Glad you like it. And Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Dayhiker they are outstanding your like a slingshot making robot. They are very beautiful and i don't think you give yourself enough credit. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays


----------

